# Best stuff by category -- DEAD THREAD!!



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*Listed best first, IMO*
_(your mileage may vary)._

*Rolling Stock RTR*
... _FREIGHT CARS:_
Arrowhead
Rapido
Moloco
ScaleTrains/RivetCounter
Tangent
MTH
Kadee
Atlas Master
Athearn Genesis
Walthers Proto
InterMountain
Red Caboose
ExactRail Signature
ExactRail Platinum
Centralia (cabooses)
Bluford (xfer cabooses)
Athearn RTR
ScaleTrains/Operator
Walthers Mainline
Bowser/Stewart
Bowser Executive
AccuReady
ExactRail Express
Atlas Trainman

... _PASSENGER CARS:_
Rapido
MTH
BLI
Con-Cor Branchline BCS
Walthers Proto
InterMountain
Rivarossi heavyweights
Walthers Mainline
Bachmann Silver heavyweights

*Rolling Stock KITS*
Red Caboose
InterMountain
Tichy
Accurail
Proto 2000
A.M.B.
Funaro
Branchline
Train Miniature
Roundhouse
Athearn BB

*Locomotives*
Rapido
ScaleTrains/RivetCounter
Athearn Genesis
Atlas Gold
BLI
InterMountain
Walthers Proto
Athearn RTR
ScaleTrains/Operator
Atlas Silver
Walthers Mainline
Bowser
* MTH
Bachmann
Atlas Classic
* _Sorry, but every MTH locomotive I've ever owned was a problem._

*Structure kits*
ITLA
FOS
B.T.S.
Summit
Bar Mills
Builders In Scale
Laserkit
Walthers Cornerstone
BLMA
DPM
Blair Line
Faller
Woodland Scenics
Walthers Trainline

*Couplers*
Kadee
ProtoMax
McDonald-Cartier (Rapido).

*Detail parts*
Tichy
Detail Associates
BLMA
Cannon
Walthers
Grandt Line
Blair Line
Central Valley
Bowser
Moloco
Details West
CalScale

*Metal wheelsets*
InterMountain
Kadee
Tangent
Rapido
Walthers Proto
ExactRail
Atlas
Athearn

*Intermodal/Containers*
Walthers
Athearn
ScaleTrains
InterMountain
Atlas
Kato

*Airbrushes*
Harder & Steenbeck
Badger
Iwata
Paasche
Master
*__*

_Not listed:_
Esoteric wheelsets & couplers
Vehicles
Scenery items
Figures
Trackage
Electric & DCC components
Glues & Adhesives
Tools
Paints-Brushes-Cleaners-Accessories
Publications
Suppliers & Vendors


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Your lists definately point out that there are a huge number of manufacturers making model railroad products.....doesn’t look like a dying hobby to me!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I added _BLMA_ & _Faller_ to 'Structure kits' (by edit).


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

One category I neglected to list is *Bridges*.

Central Valley
Walthers
Atlas
Rix
ExactRail

_Central Valley_ offers the most detailed bridges in kit form... hands down. They're definitely not easy to assemble, but are by far the most authentic and realistic.

_Walthers_ offers what (IMO) are second best, with a multitude of types.
_Atlas_ is also good.
_Rix_ has a few good ones, especially a nice pedestrian bridge.
_ExactRail_ has the finest plate girder bridge available... and it's _RTR!_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*Signal bridges*

Alkem
BLMA
Walthers
Atlas
NJ International
Bachmann

_Alkem_ makes the best signal bridge kits... hands down. But they're all brass, and require soldering skills.
_BLMA_ signal bridges are easily second best.
_Walthers_ offers superb 2 & 4-track bridges.
_Atlas_ bridges and cantilevers are excellent. They're available with their Signal Control System included, which is gaining in popularity. Not a cheap package, but very cool.
_NJ International_ offers inexpensive kits without heads.
_Bachmann's_ 2-track kits can easily be combined for multiple track widths.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Coincidentally, I just bought this ...



https://www.shop.cvmw.com/200-foot-1-Track-Parker-Truss-Kit-1901.htm



Just a random purchase.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Severn said:


> Coincidentally, I just bought this ...
> 
> 
> https://www.shop.cvmw.com/200-foot-1-Track-Parker-Truss-Kit-1901.htm
> ...


All I can say is...
Lotsa' luck.
CV's are superb kits, but beyond many modeler's abilities... certainly mine.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Hooray, Tichy made it to the top of a list! They're always the first place I look when I need a detail item.

I did receive an email from them recently saying they were raising their prices a bit (I think the $3.50 items were going up to $4.00). Unfortunate for us, but understandable.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Shdwdrgn said:


> Hooray, Tichy made it to the top of a list! They're always the first place I look when I need a detail item.


For structure parts there's no comparison. Superbly detailed stuff.
Their kits are a bit difficult for me, but very rewarding.
They also have superb reefer decals.
Plus the only affordable archbar truckframes.
In all the Tichy parts I've bought, (hundreds) I've never come across a bad casting.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Severn said:


> Coincidentally, I just bought this ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recently finished building this kit. It was a LOT of work!
My progress is interspersed throughout my build thread here:








The Union Pacific Soggy Bottoms Subdivision (HO scale)


In the man cave/workshop I have two workbenches. One of them is where I do my model building and painting, the other is where I do electrical work and locomotive testing. The workbenches have 4' fluorescent shop lights mounted on inverted L shaped frames. I also have 2 fluorescent shop light...




modelrailroadforums.com





It starts with post #292. Do you have a miter saw? Not a hobby miter box, but a power miter saw, or know someone who does? If so, it would be very beneficial to you to build a jig to cut the top bridge girders. They are some odd angles, but it can be done. I explain how here:








The Union Pacific Soggy Bottoms Subdivision (HO scale)


Thanks! Still slower than I'd like. That's often the case, isn't it? :(




modelrailroadforums.com




The kit makes a very nice bridge, but it is a lot of work. The diagonals on the side of the bridge are not all the same length, so make sure you get the right one in the right spot. They are also very fragile (maybe they come from Italy) so be gentle with them. It would be helpful to watch the video series I reference in the first post. Good luck!


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I do have a 7" I think power miter box saw.


----------



## Spade (Jul 7, 2020)

Thanks for the effort. I've been out of the hobby and need to see what brands are available.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

FWIW, I stand fast and firm with the top three I've listed in every category.
My advice is, if you can afford any of those... _buy them!_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*Scratchbuilding shapes & materials*

PLASTIC & METAL:
_Plastruct_ (styrene)
_Evergreen_ (styrene)
_K&S_ (brass, copper, aluminum)
_KitCraft_ (ABS plastic, clear acrylics)
_RJ Speed_ (clear Lexan, Mylar, Acetate)

WOOD:
_Northeastern Scale Lumber
Midwest Supply
DaVinci Art Supply_ (Bud Nosen basswood)
_KitCraft_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

FWIW, *Bud Nosen *(mentioned above) is mostly noted for outstanding wood kits, particularly WWII aircraft.
But the company also offers about the finest level of milled balsa, basswood, birch, and model plywood, in sheets, blocks, strips, and dowels.
The sheet and strip milling is so precise, (with 'razor sharp' corners) that edge-joints are nearly invisible.
A bit expensive, but if you can find it, you'll be very happy with it.
Some craft stores and art supply houses have it. Michaels may still carry it, although I haven't seen it there for a while.
Some FOS kits employ Bud Nosen basswood.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

LateStarter said:


> _Not listed:_
> Esoteric wheelsets & couplers
> Vehicles
> Scenery items
> ...


And top of the line European equipment, structures, and accessories.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*Sound*

I neglected to include DCC components, because I'm only familiar with a couple brands.
But where sound is concerned, I do have a strong opinion.

Realizing that fidelity is largely dependent on speaker size and quality, I've learned that the best (most realistic) prime mover sound comes from my locomotives equipped with ESU Loksound.
This includes the bashed locomotives I've done, especially the GE units with Cummins diesel engines. _Goosebumps!_
SoundTraxx Tsunami (IMO) is also very good.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

These GE diesels, with Cummins prime movers, are equipped with ESU Loksound.
The richness of Cummins' fidelity (especially at startup & idle) are astounding.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

ESU spares no expense at recording and processing the actual locomotive sounds loaded into their DCC Loksound decoders.

I saw a video somewhere of them recording sound samples of a Euro locomotive. Very impressive equipment.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*Vehicle kits*

In the 'Kits' category, I neglected to list an important company, because it lies within the _vehicle_ genre.

Sylvan kits are superb renditions of cars and trucks of nearly all eras and types.
Their parts are resin castings.

In most cases, the castings clean up fairly easily, but some kits that are produced near the end of a run (with worn tooling) may be riddled with flash, and will take extra time to make paint-ready.
The kits are accurate reproductions of the real thing, and the assembled models have positionable ('posable') front wheels.

The kit boxes are very small, (smaller than a cigarette pack) but are full of all the parts needed to make outstanding models.
A driver is included in each kit.

Paint as you see fit, but I recommend a good primer, since resin doesn't hold finish coats well.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

In the _esoteric_ (and limited production) genre of rolling stock, there are some superb models available.
*Golden Gate Depot's* 72' Harriman heavyweights are elegant examples.
Coaches, baggage, RPO, lunch/lounge, observation.
They're about as well detailed as all-brass models. Interiors are lighted and fully detailed. Roofs are removable for adding figures.
They're not cheap... most are in the $90 range, but they're a steal if you appreciate finescale models. Brass would be over twice as much.
As far as I know, they aren't available at online outlets, and I've seen only two on eBay... bids went over $225 ea.

Most are in SP livery. Some are in UP, CB&Q, and IC.
I have the entire set, (along with three coaches) except for the observation car... sold out.
They're currently stored (boxed) in an a/c controlled vault at the club.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Like gold bullion.....


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I neglected to list _vehicles_ because there are so many manufacturers of equal quality, and because it'd be a mostly subjective endeavor.

But one amongst them stands out as the most popular in north America, and deserves mention...
_*Classic Metal Works*_ offers dozens of different well-detailed vehicle types, in hundreds of colors and configs... cars, trucks, taxis, police, fire, municipal, delivery, MW, buses, 5th wheel cabs, trailers, etc.

But there's a couple things about their 5th wheel cabs I find lacking, that many other manufacturers include on their models...
_Mudflaps, and behind-the-cab vertical exhaust._

So I add my own:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I love the fact that CMW does older vehicles, mostly the tractor trucks.....there are many manufacturers of tractor trucks, and almost all do the most modern ones, which makes it hard for those of us who model the 40’s, 50’s and 60’s.....


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> I love the fact that CMW does older vehicles, mostly the tractor trucks.....there are many manufacturers of tractor trucks, and almost all do the most modern ones, which makes it hard for those of us who model the 40’s, 50’s and 60’s.....


Yeah, you're right...
Sylvan has lots of era vehicles, especially 5th wheel cabs, but they're a chore to assemble & paint.
CMW stuff is RTR, and pretty realistic.


----------



## LocoChris (Jun 26, 2021)

Was anyone rich enough to try the Arrowhead wheelsets?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Way to revive a year-old thread.


----------



## LocoChris (Jun 26, 2021)

LateStarter said:


> Way to revive a year-old thread.


Oops! Not intentional.


----------



## Doraxmon (Oct 30, 2021)

Per the Intermodal/Containers, IMO, 

Kato (Magnet design and precision in the positioning)
Athearn (Sharpness, model, and paint)
Walthers (Variety)
Wiki (Open door, but plain paint)
Atlas (Some are good such as 40' reefer, 45' model is not sharp)
Rapido (Lack of details)
InterMountain (Precision is an issue)

I am wondering if the OP could point out the pros and cons which may help others better.




LateStarter said:


> *Listed best first, IMO*
> _(your mileage may vary)._
> 
> *Rolling Stock RTR*
> ...


----------

